# Inventory Control Stickers



## Laur68EMT (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi,

This is only my second post. I did search the Forums for an answer to this question but I came up empty handed.  My apologies if this has been answered already and I didn't see it.

I'm looking for reflective, adhesive inventory control stickers that go on equipment (radios, pagers, etc.)  For the life of me, I'm having a terrible time finding a place online to order these.  So, if anyone has a link I'd certainly appreciate it!

Thanks!


----------



## tatersalad (Dec 18, 2008)

http://www.google.com/search?q=inve...&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official


----------



## Laur68EMT (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks, Tater.  That's basically what I came up with when I googled.  I still haven't been able to locate the reflective adhesive ones.  They are approx 1/2 " x 2".  Super sticky.  Still looking for a specific site that sells them.  I thought it would be a simple find.  I was wrong. :sad:


----------



## tatersalad (Dec 18, 2008)

sorry, realized after I posted that might seem a little short. Didn't mean it that way.

Might want to contact your local Sheriffs office, they might be able to point you to a source.

good luck


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 18, 2008)

Laur68EMT said:


> Thanks, Tater.  That's basically what I came up with when I googled.  I still haven't been able to locate the reflective adhesive ones.  They are approx 1/2 " x 2".  Super sticky.  Still looking for a specific site that sells them.  I thought it would be a simple find.  I was wrong. :sad:



Like this?

http://www.doityourself.com/icat/paintreflectivetape


----------



## Laur68EMT (Dec 18, 2008)

You didn't come across as short, Tater.  No worries. 

Code 3, no that's not what I'm looking for.  I just had my daughter take some pictures and I'll post them so you know what I'm talking about.  

I really appreciate the help!


----------



## Laur68EMT (Dec 18, 2008)

This is what I'm looking for.  Thanks again!


----------



## Grady_emt (Dec 18, 2008)

http://www.thefirestore.com/store/category.cfm/cid_796_custom_identification_decals/



I've used the middle ones before.


----------



## Laur68EMT (Dec 18, 2008)

Ding! Ding! Ding!  

Thanks, Grady!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 18, 2008)

Asset Tags are what you really want. They're numbered and self distruct when removed from the equipment they're attached to.

http://www.mavericklabel.com/asset-...&match_type=&gclid=CIqvoMiny5cCFRIcawodDXMxSg

Maverick does reflective and the tags can be numbered with either barcodes or sequential numbers to be tracked in a spreadsheet or inventory database. (my old company had them on EVERYTHING!)


----------



## Laur68EMT (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who helped.  It's appreciated!


----------

